# Anyone using SSH Tunnel Manager? Help!



## bunner bob (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm having trouble getting SSH Tunnel Manager to work. The problem is, I'm not entirely sure how to set up my configuration. I want to FTP (securely, from GoLive) to a web host. I have the address, username and password. I've previously connected to this host using SFTP via FUGU and some other SFTP app I can't recall, so I know it's possible.

First, there seems to be nowhere to input your password in SSH Tunnel Mgr. There's a space for the host, and for the login, but none for password. Do I combine password and login somehow - userassword or something?

Second, I know I want to redirect local port 21 to remote port 21, so then I'll connect to my local host (127.0.0.1) on port 21. There are two input areas - one for local redirect and one for remote redirect. Each one has an in and out port and a host name (or lan name for the local one).

I'm sure this is a no-brainer for some of you. If you're unfamiliar with this little app, it's at http://projects.tynsoe.org/en/stm/

I wonder if the fact that I connect via Comcast could be the problem?

- Bob


----------



## michaelsanford (Apr 7, 2004)

bunner bob said:
			
		

> First, there seems to be nowhere to input your password in SSH Tunnel Mgr. There's a space for the host, and for the login, but none for password. Do I combine password and login somehow - userassword or something?



SSH Tunnel Manager uses a third-party utility called SSHAskPass (I believe that's the name at least) that is supposed to handle that for you; I never got it to work, that's why I stopped using SSH TM, so I'm afraid I can't help you there.



			
				bunner bob said:
			
		

> Second, I know I want to redirect local port 21 to remote port 21, so then I'll connect to my local host (127.0.0.1) on port 21. There are two input areas - one for local redirect and one for remote redirect. Each one has an in and out port and a host name (or lan name for the local one).



I don't _quite_ remember what the interface looked like, but there are indeed two types of SSH redirects : local and remote. A local redirect does what you want (directs a local port to a port on the remote machine), that's for connecting to services on the remote machine. A remote redirect however is more like bouncing to yet a third machine via the one you're connected to via SSH.

For example, I am outside my home LAN on my iBook and SSH to my iMac inside my LAN. I use a local redirect to connect to my iMac's AppleShare file services, and a remot redirect to connect to my router (my iMac connects to my router and feeds the config page over the tunnel).

By the way I would suggest you not redirect to your local port 21, I'd use a port that's not used by a service, like 46021 (high port that's not assigned anything).

If you really need to use GoLive I'm sure someone else will post a better fix, but a band-aid solution would be to use just the "sftp" utility from the terminal...


----------



## bunner bob (Apr 7, 2004)

I got it to work, using the SSH tunnel option in Fugu. I turn on Remote Login in Sharing prefs, then open a tunnel from local port 1040 to remote port 21, with my local machine hosting the tunnel. Instructions are in Fugu's documentation. Works pretty well, except there's no handy way to save prefs for an SSH connection in Fugu, so you have to hand-type each time.

The only "need" for Golive is that it provides such an elegant way to manage file transfers and updates. One of my sites has over 3000 files on it, and Golive does a pretty fair job of keeping track of which files have changed, and only uploading those ones. Frankly I do all my coding in BBEdit, except for, occasionally, a bit of quick page structuring in Golive.


- Bob


----------

